# Haven't felt movement at 18 weeks...normal??



## Brz04

I'm a little nervous because I haven't felt baby move yet! I have my gender scan this Friday and I'm so worried something may be wrong because I haven't felt anything yet! Anyone else not feel baby yet at 18wks?? I've felt like slight pains/stretching every so often but thought that may be round ligament pain (doesnt feel like the "popcorn popping" or flutters like everyone describes).


----------



## Taler

Is this your first? It's quite normal with first pregnancies to feel movement a bit later than with say a second or third pregnancy. This is my first and I am also 18 weeks and haven't felt anything. But I know the 'norm' is about between 18 and 21 weeks on average. Am hoping to feel a 'flutter' soon and hope you do too but try not to worry if you don't, especially as you have your scan in only a few days. I have no doubt you'll see you baba moving about loads on the scan! :)


----------



## mhk425

At my last doctor's appointment (15 weeks) I asked the doctor when I should start feeling baby. He said usually not til around the 20-week scan, and even if I don't feel it by then I shouldn't be worried. I'm sure you're fine! :)


----------



## angelandbump

This is my third pregnancy and I only started feeling movements at 19 weeks and I'm 21 weeks today and still don't feel baby move every day. I have seen baby on sans and knew baby is fine but it doesn't stop you from being nervous xx


----------



## Soon2bemum

Hi, when I was expecting my first I never felt any movement until at least 23weeks. One weekend close to 20 weeks I was going baby shopping with a friend & said I didn't want to go as I was so worried something was wrong as everyone kept saying I should be feeling movement. She talked me into going & while we where there I managed to get a private scan. The tec said my little monkey was jumping all other the place & I couldn't feel a thing. it took a few more weeks before I started to feel what I would say like a rolling in my tummy & until about 28 weeks before I felt stronger movements. Please don't worry I'm sure everything is fine x


----------



## clever_blond

I didnt feel this baby until 21 weeks. I had anterior placenta both times so feel things later apparantely due to cushioning. I feel the little peanut jumping around now but not all the time. Xx


----------



## Brz04

Oh thank you ladies that puts my mind at ease!! I have a Doppler at home and can easily find the heartbeat every time I try but I'm anxiously waiting for some kind of movement!!


----------



## Nicolalove353

You might have an anterior placenta, I don't find out I had one until my 20 week scan. No worries though, I didn't feel my first movements until I was 23 weeks. It was weird watching him move about on my ultrasound and not feel anything.


----------



## Brz04

Taler said:


> Is this your first? It's quite normal with first pregnancies to feel movement a bit later than with say a second or third pregnancy. This is my first and I am also 18 weeks and haven't felt anything. But I know the 'norm' is about between 18 and 21 weeks on average. Am hoping to feel a 'flutter' soon and hope you do too but try not to worry if you don't, especially as you have your scan in only a few days. I have no doubt you'll see you baba moving about loads on the scan! :)


Yes, this is my first! Thank you for the response and reassurance :) The next five days until my gender scan are going to seem like an eternity I bet!! I can't wait to make sure everything is ok because we haven't had a scan since 9 weeks!!!


----------



## Blob

I've never felt movement before 19 weeks with mine :hugs: don't worry


----------

